# How best to certify Bank Statements?



## DavidScottish (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm going to go to the bank this week to organise my last 6 months bank statements and a certifying letter from the bank manager saying my account is legit.

I am going to get the bank to print off the bank statements in house as I want to have them until the last moment possible before we apply for the Visa. Since they won't be posted out, should I get the bank to stamp each sheet certifying them?

Is there any other better way to do this? say a letter stating that "the attached X pages are legitmate bank statements of xxxxxxxx"

I am also going to get the bank manager to write a letter stating: My details, bank details, account details and that I get paid into this account. Sound ok?

Any other ideas?

Many Thanks!


----------



## carlaarend (Feb 10, 2014)

DavidScottish said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm going to go to the bank this week to organise my last 6 months bank statements and a certifying letter from the bank manager saying my account is legit.
> 
> ...



We printed ours and took to bank manager to stamp and sign every page. I didn't think about the "the attached X pages are legitimate bank statements of xxxxxxxx", but sounds like a good idea! Maybe someone senior in the forums can help better.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's either stamped on every page or with an attached letter verifying the statement.


----------



## DavidScottish (Feb 5, 2014)

My bank won't stamp my bank statements or give me a letter certifying them. :/

They will only provide me with a letter stating what my current balance is.

I am trying to get them to send out copies of my bank statements. My Online bank statements have the branch details, my details etc on them. I know these would not be sufficient alone, but paired with the bank letter stating my balance, would that work?


----------



## Simsim22 (Jul 26, 2013)

DavidScottish said:


> My bank won't stamp my bank statements or give me a letter certifying them. :/
> 
> They will only provide me with a letter stating what my current balance is.
> 
> I am trying to get them to send out copies of my bank statements. My Online bank statements have the branch details, my details etc on them. I know these would not be sufficient alone, but paired with the bank letter stating my balance, would that work?


What bank is it? Can you order original statements?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Probably not. What Home Office is concerned about is the increased incidence of fraud, where people just forge online statement with spurious details on a word processor or spreadsheet. As statement is a crucial document for meeting financial requirement, they can't take any chances.
Most banks can post to you, on request and possibly for a fee, original statements which will be acceptable to UKBA.


----------

